# FREE/PAID Cluebet Predictions



## cluebet (Mar 9, 2015)

Cluebet is your source of sports betting information, offering you an amazing online betting experience like no other. Placing a wager with our tips and service will turn you into a successful bettor no matter of your previous betting knowledge. Cluebet is a combination of what every investor looks for – highest possible quality services with lowest prices on the betting market . You can turn your hobby into the most thrilling betting experience in your life in just one step. Subscribe to our service today and be the winner with us tomorrow.


----------



## cluebet (Mar 9, 2015)

http://www.cluebet.com/ - PAID tip for today (09.03)

Championship: Czech Youth League
Match: Varnsdorf U21 - Mlada Boleslav U21
Tip: Over 3.5 AH(asian handicap)
Odd: 1.80

Regards!


----------



## cluebet (Mar 12, 2015)

FREE tip for today (12.03)

Championship: Europa League
Match: Wolfsburg - Inter
Tip: 1
Odd: 1.65

To check all our free tips, please follow us on:
Website: http://www.cluebet.com/


----------



## cluebet (Mar 13, 2015)

FREE tip for today (13.03)

Championship: Friendly International
Match: Greece W - United Arab Emirates W
Tip: 1(-3.5)
Odd: 1.70

To check all our free tips, please follow us on:
Website: http://www.cluebet.com/


----------



## cluebet (Mar 13, 2015)

cluebet said:


> http://www.cluebet.com/ - PAID tip for today (09.03)
> 
> Championship: Czech Youth League
> Match: Varnsdorf U21 - Mlada Boleslav U21
> ...



*Win 4:4*


----------



## cluebet (Mar 13, 2015)

cluebet said:


> FREE tip for today (12.03)
> 
> Championship: Europa League
> Match: Wolfsburg - Inter
> ...



*Win 3:1*


----------



## cluebet (Mar 13, 2015)

cluebet said:


> FREE tip for today (13.03)
> 
> Championship: Friendly International
> Match: Greece W - United Arab Emirates W
> ...



*Win 7:0*


----------



## cluebet (Mar 16, 2015)

FREE tip for today (16.03)

Championship: Toto League
Match: Maccabi Tel Aviv - Hapoel Petach
Tip: Over 2.5
Odd: 1.80

To check all our free tips, please follow us on:
Website: http://www.cluebet.com/


----------



## cluebet (Mar 17, 2015)

cluebet said:


> FREE tip for today (16.03)
> 
> Championship: Toto League
> Match: Maccabi Tel Aviv - Hapoel Petach
> ...



*Lost 2:0*


----------



## cluebet (Mar 18, 2015)

FREE tip for today (18.03)

Championship: Italian Women Division
Match: Riviera di Romagna W - Brescia W
Tip: 2
Odd: 1.57

To check all our free tips, please follow us on:
Website: http://www.cluebet.com


----------



## cluebet (Mar 19, 2015)

cluebet said:


> FREE tip for today (18.03)
> 
> Championship: Italian Women Division
> Match: Riviera di Romagna W - Brescia W
> ...



*Win 0:4*


----------



## cluebet (Mar 19, 2015)

FREE tip for today (19.03)

Championship: Regionalliga North
Match: Wolfsburg II - Norderstedt
Tip: 1(-1) AH
Odd: 1.80

To check all our free tips, please follow us on:
Website: http://www.cluebet.com


----------



## cluebet (Mar 20, 2015)

cluebet said:


> FREE tip for today (19.03)
> 
> Championship: Regionalliga North
> Match: Wolfsburg II - Norderstedt
> ...



*Win 6:0*


----------



## cluebet (Mar 20, 2015)

FREE tip for today (20.03)

Championship: Meistriliiga
Match: Trans Narva - Tallinna Infonet
Tip: 2
Odd: 1.65

To check all our free tips, please follow us on:
Website: http://www.cluebet.com


----------



## cluebet (Mar 21, 2015)

cluebet said:


> FREE tip for today (20.03)
> 
> Championship: Meistriliiga
> Match: Trans Narva - Tallinna Infonet
> ...



*Lost 0:0*


----------



## cluebet (Mar 21, 2015)

FREE tip for today (21.03)

Championship: France Women
Match: Trans Juvisy W - Guingamp W
Tip: 1
Odd: 1.45

To check all our free tips, please follow us on:
Website: http://www.cluebet.com


----------



## cluebet (Mar 24, 2015)

FREE tip for today (24.03)

Championship: Regionalliga Bayern
Match: FC Wurzburger Kickers - Schweinfurt
Tip: Over 3
Odd: 1.75

To check all our free tips, please follow us on:
Website: http://www.cluebet.com


----------



## cluebet (Mar 26, 2015)

cluebet said:


> FREE tip for today (24.03)
> 
> Championship: Regionalliga Bayern
> Match: FC Wurzburger Kickers - Schweinfurt
> ...



*Lost 2:0*


----------



## cluebet (Mar 26, 2015)

FREE tip for today (26.03)

Championship: UEFA Championship U19
Match: France U19 - Azerbaijan U19
Tip: 1(-2)
Odd: 1.60

To check all our free tips, please follow us on:
Website: http://www.cluebet.com


----------



## cluebet (Mar 27, 2015)

cluebet said:


> FREE tip for today (26.03)
> 
> Championship: UEFA Championship U19
> Match: France U19 - Azerbaijan U19
> ...



*Draw 2:0*


----------



## cluebet (Mar 27, 2015)

FREE tip for today (27.03)

Championship: UEFA EURO Qualifiers
Match: Switzerland - Estonia
Tip: Over 2.5
Odd: 1.80

To check all our free tips, please follow us on:
Website: http://www.cluebet.com


----------



## cluebet (Mar 28, 2015)

cluebet said:


> FREE tip for today (27.03)
> 
> Championship: UEFA EURO Qualifiers
> Match: Switzerland - Estonia
> ...



*Win 3:0*


----------



## cluebet (Mar 28, 2015)

FREE tip for today (28.03)

Championship: UEFA EURO Qualifiers
Match: Croatia - Norway
Tip: 1
Odd: 1.45

To check all our free tips, please follow us on:
Website: http://www.cluebet.com


----------



## cluebet (Apr 6, 2015)

cluebet said:


> FREE tip for today (28.03)
> 
> Championship: UEFA EURO Qualifiers
> Match: Croatia - Norway
> ...



*Win 5:1*


----------



## cluebet (Apr 6, 2015)

Free tip for today (06.04)

Championship: Portugal
Match: FC Porto - Estoril
Tip: 1(-1.75) AH
Odd: 1.70

To check all our free tips, please follow us on:
Website: http://www.cluebet.com
Facebook group: https://www.facebook.com/cluebet


----------



## cluebet (Apr 16, 2015)

cluebet said:


> Free tip for today (06.04)
> 
> Championship: Portugal
> Match: FC Porto - Estoril
> ...



*Win 5:0*


----------



## cluebet (Apr 16, 2015)

Free tip for today (16.04)

Championship: Czech U19
Match: FK Varnsdorf U21 - FC Banik Ostrava U21
Tip: Over 3.5
Odd: 1.75

To check all our free tips, please follow us on:
Website: http://www.cluebet.com
Facebook group: https://www.facebook.com/cluebet


----------



## cluebet (May 4, 2015)

cluebet said:


> Free tip for today (16.04)
> 
> Championship: Czech U19
> Match: FK Varnsdorf U21 - FC Banik Ostrava U21
> ...



*Win 1:3*


----------



## cluebet (May 4, 2015)

Free tip for today (04.05)

Match: Malaysia W - Vietnam W
Tip: Over 5.75
Odd: 1.80

To check all our free tips, please follow us on:
Website: http://www.cluebet.com
Facebook group: https://www.facebook.com/cluebet


----------



## cluebet (May 5, 2015)

cluebet said:


> Free tip for today (04.05)
> 
> Match: Malaysia W - Vietnam W
> Tip: Over 5.75
> ...



*Win 0:7*


----------



## cluebet (May 5, 2015)

Free tip for today (05.05)

Championship: Germany
Match: Sportfreunde Siegen - Viktoria Koln
Tip: 2(-0.75)
Odd: 1.70

To check all our free tips, please follow us on:
Website: http://www.cluebet.com
Facebook group: https://www.facebook.com/cluebet


----------

